# Yahoo Site Builder



## jmarshall71 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone out there is using Yahoo Site Builder, and if so if they know how to only have the Sale Price tag show up when there is a value in that field?

Thank you!


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi jmarshall, and welcome to TSF, :smile: 

Could you post up the link to your page please, and exactly what you'd like to see happen. I'd presume that to start controlling specific functions like that that you'd need to insert a small Java script to do the job. I have a big book in front of me with nearly 1000 pages of how write the stuff, so I'm sure we can get something worked out. HTML and css I can do, but I'm just getting to grips with the rest of it.. :4-dontkno :grin: 

Of course if anyone else wants to jump in.. feel free..

Cheers

Liam


----------

